

Thumbtack: The New Go-To site for busy individuals - meenriquez

A couple of days ago, my sister’s computer gave up on her. The screen blacked out and when we tried to turn it on, the light of the power didn’t even come back. Now since we’re both working, we had no time to bring it to the repair shop. Luckily, our smart cousin has an account at Thumbtack and booked a professional for us.&#60;p&#62;According to my mom, the computer repair guy came in complete uniform, in fact he was wearing his ID AND name tag.  After about 30 minutes, my sister’s laptop was up and running again. My cousin was with the repair guy the whole time and he was sure that the repair guy did no hocus pocus. Whew, issue solved.&#60;p&#62;You can visit their website at www.thumbtack.com. It’s a pretty neat site, user friendly too. I also got the chance to browse their site and it says their looking for good engineers. Anyone interested should check out their job listing at http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs. Who knows? You might just get that job!
======
andygcook
This feels like a sham review for Thumbtack phishing for users on HackerNews.

~~~
manuscreationis
Nah... nah this is totally legit.

He didn't copy and paste it, including html formatting, from a pre-canned
document.

He certainly didn't make a second post a few seconds later stating how great
thumbtack is to use either...

Nah... Totally legit

------
saiko-chriskun
id AND name tag folks!

